# iTunes ne trouve pas de MàJ pour mes apps iPhone



## Guibolle (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
L'Appstore de mon iPhone me dit qu'il y a 15 apps nécessitant une MàJ. Cependant, quand je connecte mon iPhone à mon Mac, iTunes affiche bien l'intégralité des apps de ma bibliothèque, mais ne détecte aucune MàJ... 
A chaque fois que je fais une recherches des MàJ, iTunes me répond de façon laconique: "Aucune MàJ disponible pour aucune app de votre bibliothèque iTunes"...:mouais: Et ça fait quelques semaines que ça dure...
J'hésite à restaurer mon iPhone, mais je ne suis pas persuadé que ça arrangera mon problème...
Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer?


----------



## Gwen (12 Novembre 2013)

As-tu plusieurs comptes iTunes ?

Au hasard, regarde si les applications qui te sont proposées ne proviennent pas d'un autre compte en lisant les informations.


----------



## Guibolle (12 Novembre 2013)

Bon, en creusant un peu, je me suis rendu compte que j'étais connecté au store canadien... Normal donc, qu'il ne trouve pas les MàJ du store français...
J'ai un peu honte...


----------



## Alexis176 (13 Décembre 2013)

Je relance ce sujet car j'ai ce problème depuis aujourd'hui : des mises à jours d'apps sont disponibles (sur mon iPhone et iPad OK, par exemple l'app officielle Twitter) mais dans iTunes rien, pour lui toutes les mises à jour ont été faites alors que ce n'est pas le cas. Pourtant, je suis bien connecté au store FR, j'ai essayé de fermer ma session et également de réinitialiser le cache et les avertissements mais ça ne change rien. Une idée ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai la même chose.
Enfin pas tout à fait.
Quand je me connecte au store via itunes avec mon ordi sous Lion, l'appstore m'annonce les mises à jour dispo.
Quand je me connecte au store via itunes avec l'ordi de ma femme sous Snow Leopard, l'appstore m'annonce qu'il n'y a pas de mises à jour.
Et pourtant il y a bien des apps qui nécessitent une mise à jour.
Quelqu'un a-t-il aussi ce problème ?
Serait-ce lié à Snow Leopard ?
Je ne sais quoi penser.
Merci


----------



## Alexis176 (16 Décembre 2013)

C'est un problème qui est désormais recensé sur le site d'Apple et bon nombres d'utilisateurs sont dans notre cas :

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5662997?start=0&tstart=0

Pas vraiment de solution pour le moment. A part effacer toutes ses apps et les re-télécharger une par une. Impossible dans mon cas sans poser une semaine de RTT.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Décembre 2013)

Je sais déjà ce que je veux pour l'année qui vient.
Qu'Apple règle le problème.


----------



## Alexis176 (16 Décembre 2013)

Pareil. 
Je suis surpris qu'il y ait si peu de réactions ici d'ailleurs...


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Décembre 2013)

Ils n'ont pas le temps de réagir, ils sont trop occupés à retélécharger leurs apps une à une.

En attendant on voit enfin fleurir le sujet en langue française.


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Décembre 2013)

La situation semble être revenue à la normale.
Chez moi en tout cas.


----------

